# Soon available: Marine 36 Small Second



## StufflerMike

First presentation will take place in New [email protected] UP 2019!









Coming soon and will be presented in New York: The Marine 36 with small second and hand wound movement.















p


----------



## jagv428

Ahhh..... Finally. Been waiting for a mid size small seconds forever

Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Looks great mike! Are there any pictures of a roman numeral marine 36 with small seconds?

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

woiter said:


> Looks great mike! Are there any pictures of a roman numeral marine 36 with small seconds?


Haven't got one and I do not know if a Marine 36 Small Second with roman numerals will be shown in New York. At the same weekend Stowa exhibits at the Watchtime Düsseldorf. I hope they will showcase the new Marine 36 Small Second there as well.


----------



## 99watches

A roman numeral small seconds would clash with seconds in arabics. If you put the seconds in romans also, that would look too busy imo.


----------



## City74

Oh dang that’s nice


----------



## neilziesing

As I will not be exhibiting at WUWF-NYC with my client this year, I will attend as a member of the general public and I will definitely stop by to say hello to Jörg and Benjamin.


----------



## montydrei

Man, if they could somehow get hacking seconds into that Marine 36 Small Second, it'd be an instant buy for me


eta: then again, that Austin Roadshow Partitio would be even better for me, as it has the logo of my alma mater on it. Too bad I won't be able to make it to the roadshow on the 30th


----------



## eleven pass

Just when I THOUGHT knew which Marine 36 I wanted, they had to go and do this!
Definitely nice to see more options in this size.


----------



## fracture.

I think it should have hacking seconds, because the movement is clearly not a UNITAS. Which movement is in there, anyone knows?

Also, I love it. I will probably get one if they come out with roman numerals as well.


----------



## brainless

I suppose it is the same movement as used in the Antea KS: Peseux 7001


Volker


----------



## StufflerMike

fracture. said:


> I think it should have hacking seconds, because the movement is clearly not a UNITAS. Which movement is in there, anyone knows?....


Of course not a Unitas. It is impossible to mount a 36,6mm into a 36mm case. It is the ETA 7001, formerly and better known as Peseux 7001.


----------



## fracture.

So it’s very possible it won’t hack, unless Stowa modifies it. I hope they do, it’s not a difficult modification.


----------



## middlepath

And supposedly it's a new case that's 1mm thinner than the automatic case. Practically the same watch has already been produced for the Seoul edition Midnight Blue.

You can see the Seoul edition here (scroll down the page to get the whole story): http://whatawatches.com/shop/item.php?it_id=1562387498&ca_id=1070&page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

oh yes! I'm definitely buying one, I love it.


----------



## whineboy

fracture. said:


> So it's very possible it won't hack, unless Stowa modifies it. I hope they do, it's not a difficult modification.


Seems unlikely given this comment in Stowa's FAQ section (but not impossible):










whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'm digging the 36mm b2b silver dial much more than I would. I will probably have to have this beauty too.


----------



## Penfold36

99watches said:


> A roman numeral small seconds would clash with seconds in arabics. If you put the seconds in romans also, that would look too busy imo.


What about no numbers on the small seconds dial?


----------



## woiter

Penfold36 said:


> What about no numbers on the small seconds dial?


That should work, and has actually been done on the antea ks rose








Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

It definitely is a sweet looking little watch. I'm wondering though, this is a white enamel dial isn't it? Will Stowa be making a silver dial version at some point?


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Anyone know when these will be available for purchase?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

This is awesome! I will buy the Roman for sure.


----------



## jmariorebelo

And here I was obsessing over the Seoul limited edition, emailing whatawatches on how to buy it, and now I find the wonderful news of this watch becoming a regular model! I had my mind set on a Tangente 131 as my next watch but this might very well take its place.


----------



## StufflerMike

flaccidaardvark said:


> Anyone know when these will be available for purchase?


As far as I have seen you can already buy them. At least they were offered for sale at Watchtime Düsseldorf.


----------



## TgeekB

I really like it!
What would be competitive watches in the 36mm range?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flaccidaardvark

TgeekB said:


> I really like it!
> What would be competitive watches in the 36mm range?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The first thing that comes to mind is the new Smiths Everest and Expedition pieces. More tool watches for sure with Miyota movements but similar in size with a clean dial design.


----------



## TgeekB

flaccidaardvark said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is the new Smiths Everest and Expedition pieces. More tool watches for sure with Miyota movements but similar in size with a clean dial design.


Thanks. I've never looked to closely at them but they do have some nice choices!
I especially like this:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Amazing. Classic design with sub second in 36 mm size, you dont find it in that price category.

If it would have the Partitio bezel, I would buy it imeadeatly.


----------



## middlepath

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Amazing. Classic design with sub second in 36 mm size, you dont find it in that price category.
> 
> If it would have the Partitio bezel, I would buy it imeadeatly.


The Partitio now has a small seconds model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

middlepath said:


> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. Classic design with sub second in 36 mm size, you dont find it in that price category.
> 
> If it would have the Partitio bezel, I would buy it imeadeatly.
> 
> 
> 
> The Partitio now has a small seconds model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The smallseconds model is 41mm and has a different caze, than the 37mm version.
The small second also diesnt make much sense in case of Partitio in my oppinion.


----------



## bjjkk

Does anyone know if the dial is enameled?


----------



## woiter

bjjkk said:


> Does anyone know if the dial is enameled?


Probably similar to other marine versions, so just an enamel look. Not actually enameled.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## middlepath

Marcus_Corvus said:


> The smallseconds model is 41mm and has a different caze, than the 37mm version.
> The small second also diesnt make much sense in case of Partitio in my oppinion.


My bad, I stand corrected. It's the 41mm Partitio, not the 37. And I agree the small doesn't make much sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

I was about to pull the trigger on a Flieger Classic 36 this week but this model just might make me wait. I wasn't considering the Marine before this but the small second looks right to me on this watch. If they were going to offer this watch in a dark blue dial, I would be on a plane to Germany right now to take one from the factory.


----------



## middlepath

The Stowa Marine 36 small seconds can be purchased now directly from Stowa (I just got an email confirmation from them). You need to email them directly as it’s not listed on their website yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

middlepath said:


> The Stowa Marine 36 small seconds can be purchased now directly from Stowa (I just got an email confirmation from them). You need to email them directly as it's not listed on their website yet.


O boy, I have a decision to make now. I may do this instead of the Flieger 36. Never thought I would consider a white dial but here we are. I am going to reach out to them and confirm a price. I will post the price back here as I am sure there are a few people who would like to know.


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> O boy, I have a decision to make now. I may do this instead of the Flieger 36. Never thought I would consider a white dial but here we are. I am going to reach out to them and confirm a price. I will post the price back here as I am sure there are a few people who would like to know.


I forgot to list the price: 823.53 EUR excl. VAT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

middlepath said:


> I forgot to list the price: 823.53 EUR excl. VAT.


So the usual price for 7001 powered pieces. Good to hear


----------



## middlepath

Someone commented elsewhere that the 2824 used in the regular Marine is more robust than the 7001 used in the small seconds. Can someone explain to me why this is or isn’t? Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso

While I love the idea of a 36mm small seconds Marine, something about the scale of the watch doesn't strike me as right. Maybe it's because my eyes are used to those elements on larger dials, but the numbers seem too pushed together, and the scale of the crown to the smaller case seems not ideal. For some watches (like the Rolex Explorer) the original smaller size doesn't scale up well to a larger size, in my opinion. For this one, though, the reverse seems to be true--the original larger size doesn't scale down well. It's still a really nice watch, but not the look I hoped for years back when I vowed I'd flip my 40mm MA for a 36mm if one were ever produced. Future iterations might change my mind, but looking at it now...I'm happy to keep my MA. Looking forward to seeing wrist shots from new owners and reading your reviews!


----------



## Mike2

flyingpicasso said:


> While I love the idea of a 36mm small seconds Marine, something about the scale of the watch doesn't strike me as right. Maybe it's because my eyes are used to those elements on larger dials, but the numbers seem too pushed together, and the scale of the crown to the smaller case seems not ideal. For some watches (like the Rolex Explorer) the original smaller size doesn't scale up well to a larger size, in my opinion. For this one, though, the reverse seems to be true--the original larger size doesn't scale down well. It's still a really nice watch, but not the look I hoped for years back when I vowed I'd flip my 40mm MA for a 36mm if one were ever produced. Future iterations might change my mind, but looking at it now...I'm happy to keep my MA. Looking forward to seeing wrist shots from new owners and reading your reviews!


Interesting to hear this perspective as I fall on the other side of this. With my small wrist, I am used to the tighter space on small dials (my SKX013 work watch has a 27-28mm dial with relatively large indices). As a person who typically wears dark dials, I have always been intimidated by the amount of negative space on the white Marine, even on the 36mm. Seeing a few different pictures of this new model (including the Seoul limited edition), I am finally on board with the use of space on the dial. I'm sure if I had bigger wrists my preference would be different, but coming from mostly 34-38mm watches, this suites my taste perfectly. This is one of the reasons I love how many variations Stowa offers on their models.

I'm waiting to hear from Sarah if I can get this model with a brushed case. Once I get it in, I will be sure to put up a bunch of photos from different perspectives and lighting.


----------



## robi1138

I can't even imagine how goofy a 36" diameter watch would look on my wrist.


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> I can't even imagine how goofy a 36" diameter watch would look on my wrist.


Well, for decades, that was normal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> Interesting to hear this perspective as I fall on the other side of this. With my small wrist, I am used to the tighter space on small dials (my SKX013 work watch has a 27-28mm dial with relatively large indices). As a person who typically wears dark dials, I have always been intimidated by the amount of negative space on the white Marine, even on the 36mm. Seeing a few different pictures of this new model (including the Seoul limited edition), I am finally on board with the use of space on the dial. I'm sure if I had bigger wrists my preference would be different, but coming from mostly 34-38mm watches, this suites my taste perfectly. This is one of the reasons I love how many variations Stowa offers on their models.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear from Sarah if I can get this model with a brushed case. Once I get it in, I will be sure to put up a bunch of photos from different perspectives and lighting.


Could you let us know if a brushed case is possible and the price on that. Would be very much appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

middlepath said:


> Could you let us know if a brushed case is possible and the price on that. Would be very much appreciated


I'll report back here when they get back to me. Should know on Monday and I will update the price if the brushed changes it.

Edit: Didn't hear back today (Monday). I'll reach out to Sarah tomorrow and see if she has an update.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

Heard back from Sarah:

“I did just receive the feedback, unfortunately, this model cannot be offered with a matt case. We can however, offer you the Marine Klassik 36 with the ETA movement with a brushed case.”

I’m still going with the new 36mm small seconds anyway. That was the only one I was considering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> Heard back from Sarah:
> 
> "I did just receive the feedback, unfortunately, this model cannot be offered with a matt case. We can however, offer you the Marine Klassik 36 with the ETA movement with a brushed case."
> 
> I'm still going with the new 36mm small seconds anyway. That was the only one I was considering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for getting back to us. Like you, the 36 small seconds is the only Marine I'm considering. I would love to see it in the flesh before pulling the trigger but that's probably not going to happen anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

TgeekB said:


> Well, for decades, that was normal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I know...but it's not the norm now. And I have a 7.25" wrist...so there's that.


----------



## Munchie

flyingpicasso said:


> While I love the idea of a 36mm small seconds Marine, something about the scale of the watch doesn't strike me as right. Maybe it's because my eyes are used to those elements on larger dials, but the numbers seem too pushed together, and *the scale of the crown to the smaller case seems not ideal.* For some watches (like the Rolex Explorer) the original smaller size doesn't scale up well to a larger size, in my opinion. For this one, though, the reverse seems to be true--the original larger size doesn't scale down well. It's still a really nice watch, but not the look I hoped for years back when I vowed I'd flip my 40mm MA for a 36mm if one were ever produced. Future iterations might change my mind, but looking at it now...I'm happy to keep my MA. Looking forward to seeing wrist shots from new owners and reading your reviews!


I really like the dial but I agree about the crown - I notice it every time I see a photo.


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> Yeah I know...but it's not the norm now. And I have a 7.25" wrist...so there's that.


I do too. People didn't have large wrists in the past? 
It's a recent trend that is tiny compared to the timeline watches have existed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robi1138

TgeekB said:


> I do too. People didn't have large wrists in the past?
> It's a recent trend that is tiny compared to the timeline watches have existed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So by today's standards, it would look odd


----------



## TgeekB

robi1138 said:


> So by today's standards, it would look odd


A 36mm?
Maybe among the WIS crowd. Maybe not among others.
To me having a watch the size of a hockey puck looks odd, but that's just my opinion. 

It's similar to smartphones perhaps. The trend seems to be tablet sized phones. I don't like anything over 6". The good thing is there is choice, both in the watch and smartphone markets.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badgerracer

I think the 36 small seconds looks great! I hope that they take the next logical step and make a Flieger 36 small seconds next. I would buy that in a heartbeat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

It's definitely a smaller watch but I have two watches in this same case and they wear great on my 7 inch wrist, especially on mesh so there is a little more substance there. But the big dial and narrow bezel make these wear larger than you might think...I have the Antea rose gold dial and also the B2b silver dial and both are stunners.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I'm hoping Stowa will consider offering this version with silver dial.


----------



## middlepath

The Marine 36 small seconds is now listed on STOWA's website, so no need to order via email. When I inquired over email, they gave me the option of having a black, light grey or dark grey leather strap. The website only shows a black option but it's worth asking if you prefer grey (I preferred the black).

Here's the link:
https://www.stowa.de/en/Marine+36+classic+handwound.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

That page description is all over the place... looks a bit sloppy. But that watch, now that's a lovely watch. Definitely in my shortlist for the near future.

Also, they named it Marine 36 Small Seconds, without any reference to it being the Arabic version. Maybe the Roman version isn't coming?


----------



## middlepath

jmariorebelo said:


> That page description is all over the place... looks a bit sloppy. But that watch, now that's a lovely watch. Definitely in my shortlist for the near future.
> 
> Also, they named it Marine 36 Small Seconds, without any reference to it being the Arabic version. Maybe the Roman version isn't coming?


I agree, the webpage is a tad sloppy. They probably threw it together without fully editing it. I initially noticed that they first state it's a hand wound 7001 in the description but in the specs it's listed as a 2824-2 automatic. I'm nit picky I guess.

In the Marine Original small seconds, they do differentiate between Arabic and Roman. Maybe the 36 is only in Arabic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

I didn’t think it was going to be up that fast on the site. I guess I could have just waited as I completed my order via email yesterday. Now for the hard part...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer

The editing on the page could definitely use some work. I noticed they have automatic thickness and handwound thickness, where it will only be a handwound. 

One question I have is, do you think the 10.5mm thickness is correct? One of the benefits of the ETA 7001 is that it is super thin (the Antea KS is under 7mm thick). I guess if they are just reusing the case and caseback it would make sense, but I was hoping they would be able to make it a touch thinner with the 7001 movement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2

badgerracer said:


> One question I have is, do you think the 10.5mm thickness is correct? One of the benefits of the ETA 7001 is that it is super thin (the Antea KS is under 7mm thick). I guess if they are just reusing the case and caseback it would make sense, but I was hoping they would be able to make it a touch thinner with the 7001


I was wondering this as well, but I wound up not asking before I ordered. The Flieger classic 36 is 9.2mm with the 2804 (thicker movement than the 7001). I was hoping they would put this watch in that case when I asked for a brushed case, but I can appreciate that I was asking for a lot if they don't put the 7001 in that case otherwise. I have definitely tested Sarah with all my questions, so I will give her a break for now, but when I get it in I will measure it myself and give some side-shots on wrist to show how it wears height-wise.

Edit: I also just checked the height on the Seoul LE version and it lists the same 10.5mm height so I think they listed it correctly on the main site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> I was wondering this as well, but I wound up not asking before I ordered. The Flieger classic 36 is 9.2mm with the 2804 (thicker movement than the 7001). I was hoping they would put this watch in that case when I asked for a brushed case, but I can appreciate that I was asking for a lot if they don't put the 7001 in that case otherwise. I have definitely tested Sarah with all my questions, so I will give her a break for now, but when I get it in I will measure it myself and give some side-shots on wrist to show how it wears height-wise.
> 
> Edit: I also just checked the height on the Seoul LE version and it lists the same 10.5mm height so I think they listed it correctly on the main site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think the 10.5 is correct. It's 1.0mm thinner than the regular 36 Marine case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

IIRC I read somewhere here on WUS that they developed a new (slimmer) case for this watch?

Edit: from whatawatches


----------



## Mike2

Just incase the interested people are not following the other Marine 36 thread, the height for the 36mm small seconds is 8.1mm including the domed crystal! This is according to the website and another member that reached out to Stowa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom

I am now selling my Seikos for getting this watch!


----------



## commanche

Mike2 said:


> Just incase the interested people are not following the other Marine 36 thread, the height for the 36mm small seconds is 8.1mm including the domed crystal! This is according to the website and another member that reached out to Stowa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just slightly dome though. IMO, it still falls under flat to me. But I am getting it nonetheless! The dial is just too handsome


----------



## fracture.

jmariorebelo said:


> That page description is all over the place... looks a bit sloppy. But that watch, now that's a lovely watch. Definitely in my shortlist for the near future.
> 
> Also, they named it Marine 36 Small Seconds, without any reference to it being the Arabic version. Maybe the Roman version isn't coming?


Yeah their webpage is a mess. They need someone who knows what they're doing and work on the shop front full time imo. Same as their book...I guess no one ever read it, because pages cut mid-sentences that are never finished lol.


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> Just incase the interested people are not following the other Marine 36 thread, the height for the 36mm small seconds is 8.1mm including the domed crystal! This is according to the website and another member that reached out to Stowa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification re the 8.1mm thickness. Teaches me not to assume anything.

Please post photos once yours is in hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Ordered. Now the waiting begins =)


----------



## jmariorebelo

On wrist photo. Source: https://redd.it/dym5xh


----------



## Mike2

Posting here if anyone isn't following the other thread. Just got mine in and took a few quick shots before I have to scurry off to work. I'll take some more photos and do a write up this weekend if not before. I have a very square 6.75in wrist, so the top-down shots are probably more accurate to an average 6.5in wrist. Short version of my first impression: it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I'm incredibly happy with it. The size comparison shot is with a Seiko SKX013 (38mm case, roughly 36mm bezel). Stowa was kind enough to ship the watch with a brown strap instead of the black (I wanted a more casual look and will likely be getting a few more straps anyhow).

Thanks to our trusted resource, Mike Stuffler, for starting this thread. I was about a day away from ordering a Flieger 36 when he posted the information on this model. I know I would have loved the flieger but I am certain I made the right choice for me and my small collection.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> Posting here if anyone isn't following the other thread. Just got mine in and took a few quick shots before I have to scurry off to work. I'll take some more photos and do a write up this weekend if not before. I have a very square 6.75in wrist, so the top-down shots are probably more accurate to an average 6.5in wrist. Short version of my first impression: it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I'm incredibly happy with it. The size comparison shot is with a Seiko SKX013 (38mm case, roughly 36mm bezel). Stowa was kind enough to ship the watch with a brown strap instead of the black (I wanted a more casual look and will likely be getting a few more straps anyhow).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mike, thanks for posting. What a beauty! It looks terrific on your wrist! The comparison to the SKX13 is very useful. And I like it on that brown strap vs black. When ordering the brown, did you have to specify what shade of brown?

Thanks again and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Mike2 said:


> Posting here if anyone isn't following the other thread. Just got mine in and took a few quick shots before I have to scurry off to work. I'll take some more photos and do a write up this weekend if not before. I have a very square 6.75in wrist, so the top-down shots are probably more accurate to an average 6.5in wrist. Short version of my first impression: it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I'm incredibly happy with it. The size comparison shot is with a Seiko SKX013 (38mm case, roughly 36mm bezel). Stowa was kind enough to ship the watch with a brown strap instead of the black (I wanted a more casual look and will likely be getting a few more straps anyhow).
> 
> Thanks to our trusted resource, Mike Stuffler, for starting this thread. I was about a day away from ordering a Flieger 36 when he posted the information on this model. I know I would have loved the flieger but I am certain I made the right choice for me and my small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love how thin it is. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## flaccidaardvark

Mike2 said:


> Posting here if anyone isn't following the other thread. Just got mine in and took a few quick shots before I have to scurry off to work. I'll take some more photos and do a write up this weekend if not before. I have a very square 6.75in wrist, so the top-down shots are probably more accurate to an average 6.5in wrist. Short version of my first impression: it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I'm incredibly happy with it. The size comparison shot is with a Seiko SKX013 (38mm case, roughly 36mm bezel). Stowa was kind enough to ship the watch with a brown strap instead of the black (I wanted a more casual look and will likely be getting a few more straps anyhow).
> 
> Thanks to our trusted resource, Mike Stuffler, for starting this thread. I was about a day away from ordering a Flieger 36 when he posted the information on this model. I know I would have loved the flieger but I am certain I made the right choice for me and my small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow congrats, this piece looks amazing in (on?) the flesh.


----------



## Rickster27b

Mike,

Looks really great. Thanks for all the nice photos. 

I want one!

Rick


----------



## commanche

Mike2 said:


> Posting here if anyone isn't following the other thread. Just got mine in and took a few quick shots before I have to scurry off to work. I'll take some more photos and do a write up this weekend if not before. I have a very square 6.75in wrist, so the top-down shots are probably more accurate to an average 6.5in wrist. Short version of my first impression: it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I'm incredibly happy with it. The size comparison shot is with a Seiko SKX013 (38mm case, roughly 36mm bezel). Stowa was kind enough to ship the watch with a brown strap instead of the black (I wanted a more casual look and will likely be getting a few more straps anyhow).
> 
> Thanks to our trusted resource, Mike Stuffler, for starting this thread. I was about a day away from ordering a Flieger 36 when he posted the information on this model. I know I would have loved the flieger but I am certain I made the right choice for me and my small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! I still haven't got my Fedex notice. Might not be able to get it before Christmas


----------



## lvt

Sorry if it has been covered somewhere, but what was the story behind the twisted hands?


----------



## jmariorebelo

Oh my heart... I love everything here. The diameter, the thickness, the proportion of the hands, arabic numerals, small seconds and crown, that gorgeous movement...

Interesting how it doesn't appear that much bigger than the SKX013, around the same size.


----------



## Mike2

middlepath said:


> Mike, thanks for posting. What a beauty! It looks terrific on your wrist! The comparison to the SKX13 is very useful. And I like it on that brown strap vs black. When ordering the brown, did you have to specify what shade of brown?


Thank middle! I specified that I wanted dark brown just to be sure. I think this color is a default brown for a lot of their non-fliegers. I just asked Sarah for dark brown in our email conversation.



commanche said:


> Beautiful! I still haven't got my Fedex notice. Might not be able to get it before Christmas


I know I can't guarantee anything about your wait time, but I didn't get my FedEx notice until Dec 2 and then I picked it up just two days later. So I am guessing once you get the notice, you will be just a few days away from delivery.


----------



## commanche

Mike2 said:


> Thank middle! I specified that I wanted dark brown just to be sure. I think this color is a default brown for a lot of their non-fliegers. I just asked Sarah for dark brown in our email conversation.
> 
> I know I can't guarantee anything about your wait time, but I didn't get my FedEx notice until Dec 2 and then I picked it up just two days later. So I am guessing once you get the notice, you will be just a few days away from delivery.


Well! What do you know! I just got fedex email today! Will be getting my watch on Monday!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks so much for the review and photos, @Mike2. I've been interested in marine/deck watches for a long while, especially with small seconds. But with my 6.5" wrist, 6498 versions are too big (often >41mm and a big lug-to-lug) and smaller versions had central seconds, which doesn't look as cool or nostalgic to me.

This one looks like it checks all of my boxes. The top grade is icing. I might just pull the trigger from your post alone!


----------



## Mike2

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks so much for the review and photos, @Mike2. I've been interested in marine/deck watches for a long while, especially with small seconds. But with my 6.5" wrist, 6498 versions are too big (often >41mm and a big lug-to-lug) and smaller versions had central seconds, which doesn't look as cool or nostalgic to me.
> 
> This one looks like it checks all of my boxes. The top grade is icing. I might just pull the trigger from your post alone!


I agree that even at only 36mm, the central seconds models were just missing the mark for me (even though I have admired the wrist shots from others). There was too much negative space for a dial that is so intensely white for my taste. The seconds subdial brings everything into balance for me. Yes an all-dial, white 41mm watch seems very overwhelming for our small wrists. I am very sensitive to a watch wearing just a bit too large and I was a little nervous that this watch might seem a little large being all dial, but it is so unassuming and it's presence is pleasantly neutral. It doesn't feel big or small to me, it just feels right. I actually sold my black dial Partitio a few years ago because the combo of dial and lugs made the 37mm watch wear slightly too large for comfort.


----------



## mattconeill

This watch look great another stowa future classic


----------



## commanche

Christmas came early! Got it with mesh instead, but I have navy shell cordovan straps coming as well. Overall I am very pleased with it


----------



## jmariorebelo

commanche said:


> View attachment 14688485
> Christmas came early! Got it with mesh instead, but I have navy shell cordovan straps coming as well. Overall I am very pleased with it


Now that's a thick strap!

What's your wrist size, for reference?


----------



## alinla

All these photos look great. I can't wait for mine to arrive. I have a nice blue leather strap coming to join it.


----------



## commanche

jmariorebelo said:


> Now that's a thick strap!
> 
> What's your wrist size, for reference?


I think 6.5 last time I measured. Yea the mesh is thick but still not as thick as Staib mesh.

Speaking of which, I can now confidently say the mesh is not from Staib (I have 20mm Staib). It was always a mystery to me last time haha


----------



## middlepath

commanche said:


> Christmas came early! Got it with mesh instead, but I have navy shell cordovan straps coming as well. Overall I am very pleased with it


Looks great! Congrats and enjoy!

I'd be curious to see it on that blue cordovan strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiktiktiktik

commanche said:


> View attachment 14688485
> Christmas came early! Got it with mesh instead, but I have navy shell cordovan straps coming as well. Overall I am very pleased with it


Damn that looks slick! I have a Marine Classic small hands on my wish list and keep going back and forward on it as I hear the case scratches easily? Anyone have experience with that?

Either way, thats a beautiful setup you have there.


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> Posting here if anyone isn't following the other thread. Just got mine in and took a few quick shots before I have to scurry off to work. I'll take some more photos and do a write up this weekend if not before. I have a very square 6.75in wrist, so the top-down shots are probably more accurate to an average 6.5in wrist. Short version of my first impression: it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I'm incredibly happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you liking your Stowa Marine 36 small seconds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

middlepath said:


> How are you liking your Stowa Marine 36 small seconds?


Hmmh???



> ... it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I'm incredibly happy with it.


----------



## Mike2

middlepath said:


> How are you liking your Stowa Marine 36 small seconds?


Hey middle, I'm still very happy with it. I pretty much have it on whenever I can outside of work (nurse) or the gym. I think this one will be sticking around for the long haul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath

Mike2 said:


> Hey middle, I'm still very happy with it. I pretty much have it on whenever I can outside of work (nurse) or the gym. I think this one will be sticking around for the long haul.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, Mike! That's what I was hoping to hear. I wanted to hear feedback from someone who's been wearing it for a bit before buying one for myself.

Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sager

Just placed an order for one of thess. 

Can't wait to get it. Estimate is by end of January!!


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## sager

Absolutely beautiful! Love all of your white dials.

It sure looks thin and comfortable.

Mine should be coming in on Sunday. Can't wait!

Wear it in good health


----------



## Rickster27b

Arktika - 

Just Gorgeous! Thanks for all the great photos! Now I have another watch I must have .. LOL

Rick


----------



## arktika1148

Cheers guys.
Pretty sure you'll be blown away.
Pity about the easter egg packaging though , but the watch is a stunner.

Sunday ? afaik FedEx are in the week only
Ordered mine before noon Dec. 25th, , sent 15th. Jan. , on the wrist 16th.

Not much info. on these so guessed on a few things , and yes, lowered lugs









site measured on a flat surface , it is about 6.5 on the wrist , ace, snug.
Not as low as the Buren but very comfy. Lowered lugs wrap around the wrist not sit on top.















White has many shades , this is , very , more so than the Everest.


----------



## sager

Just received mine.

Really liking the size and simplicity of this piece.

Never had a watch in size 36 and this thin before. I think it fits really good.

I apologize for all the wrist shots but this is what I tend to look for when trying to figure out the actual size of a watch.

For reference, my wrist size is 6.5.


----------



## sager

Just put it on the Stowa antique strap.

Not sure which one to keep it on!


----------



## bjjkk

The size looks perfect on your wrist. Just keep swapping the strap as the mood strikes you. The watch looks good on both.


----------



## hyjadenlee

A stunning watch indeed. Enjoy your new piece!


----------



## arktika1148

sager said:


> Just put it on the Stowa antique strap.
> 
> Not sure which one to keep it on!


Very nice mate. Congrats.
The brown looks great. Dress up - down to suit with a few straps.
On the size , had to measure as does wear larger. Guess due to all dial with thin bezel. They could have gone for 20mm lugs and still work well.
Cheers


----------



## sager

bjjkk said:


> The size looks perfect on your wrist. Just keep swapping the strap as the mood strikes you. The watch looks good on both.


Thanks! The watch sure looks nice on different straps. Totally changes its character.


----------



## sager

arktika1148 said:


> Very nice mate. Congrats.
> The brown looks great. Dress up - down to suit with a few straps.
> On the size , had to measure as does wear larger. Guess due to all dial with thin bezel. They could have gone for 20mm lugs and still work well.
> Cheers


Thanks. Yes, it does wear larger. This makes me think that the 40 would definitely look oversized on my wrist.


----------



## Roningrad

Congrats! Lovely MO36! Great fit! This is surely to watch out for in dec-20 apart from the 1938 Black chrono. Especially, if by chance, Stowa releases either a bronze MO 40 or 36. That’s gonna be very enticing. 

I Just wish they make smaller 1938 chronos!


----------



## evanr

Roningrad said:


> Congrats! Lovely MO36! Great fit! This is surely to watch out for in dec-20 apart from the 1938 Black chrono. Especially, if by chance, Stowa releases either a bronze MO 40 or 36. That's gonna be very enticing.
> 
> I Just wish they make smaller 1938 chronos!


Here, here for smaller (and thinner) chronos (though this is certainly more of a pipe dream)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

Both straps look great! This watch is so versatile. I am getting ready to order mine.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Great photos here, gorgeous piece!


----------



## alinla

On a blue strap today...


----------



## PaddyChicago

Stunner



alinla said:


> On a blue strap today...


----------



## evanr

alinla said:


> On a blue strap today...


Nice. What strap is that? I have a navy shell cordovan strap with color matched thread, but I am digging the contrast stitching!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alinla

evanr said:


> Nice. What strap is that? I have a navy shell cordovan strap with color matched thread, but I am digging the contrast stitching!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Italian Leather strap from Vario.sg I wanted a nice blue strap to compliment the hands which are my favorite feature. Plus it's my favorite color.


----------



## WestleyMark

It is a 7001, I think. That's the movement Stowa generally uses for smaller watches with sub dial at 6.



fracture. said:


> I think it should have hacking seconds, because the movement is clearly not a UNITAS. Which movement is in there, anyone knows?
> 
> Also, I love it. I will probably get one if they come out with roman numerals as well.


----------



## middlepath

alinla said:


> On a blue strap today...


Looks terrific on that blue strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Just in, awesome!!!!


----------



## jmariorebelo

drhr said:


> Just in, awesome!!!!


I swear, you're exactly like me when it comes to watches, from anordain to Dornbluth going through stowa and ALS. The difference is you actually have the budget to make it happen.

Great photos as ever.

How do you feel this compares to Dornbluth watches, if at all?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

jmariorebelo said:


> I swear, you're exactly like me when it comes to watches, from anordain to Dornbluth going through stowa and ALS. The difference is you actually have the budget to make it happen.
> 
> Great photos as ever.
> 
> How do you feel this compares to Dornbluth watches, if at all?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late response sir . . . I have noticed we share the same aesthetic likes in watches, makes me think that I have some taste after all ;-) . . . to/for me, my Dornblueth has a much better finished dial and backside but Stowa need not apologize for anything given the cost difference. I'm impressed with both brands for sure!


----------



## jordan05

Lot of posts here, so I haven’t read them all...but while I like the white dial, it would be great to see some other color options here.


----------



## PaddyChicago

A silver dial version would be brilliant.


----------



## fracture.

drhr said:


> Just in, awesome!!!!


I seriously love this watch. What an absolute beauty.


----------



## RussMurray

I'm excited to say that I received my shipping notice this morning. It should be here on the 22nd and there's a good chance I'll be home when FedEx comes a knockin'


----------



## RussMurray

My Marine 36mm arrived today and I could not be happier. It is terrific and love everything about it, including the strap which fits the marine "aesthetic" dare I say. I'd also like to add my thanks to all participants on this forum and this thread in particular since I was a little unsure of the size. Having a Partitio and seeing comparative shots here made me comfortable with my decision. It works great on my 7.25" wrist. Anyhoo, here a couple of shots which most of you have seen already but what he hell, this is like show and tell anyway, right?

Cheers,

Russ


----------



## alinla

Congrats, it looks great. Nice choice of strap as well.


----------



## Rickster27b

WOW .. That is beautiful Russ … Congratulations. You have got me thinking about one of these for myself! btw .. I really love the gray strap on that watch.

Rick


----------



## iuprof

Russ,
Congrats! I’ve been going back and forth on the size, but I also have a 7.25” wrist so good to hear/see it wears well.


----------



## thenitecafe

Absolutely love the Marine watch!


----------



## StufflerMike

thenitecafe said:


> Absolutely love the Marine watch!


21 one liners since you joined two days ago. You say you love the Marine watch. Fine. Only the 36mm ? What about the 40mm Klassik ? What about the MO ?


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0397.jpg
View attachment IMG_0400.jpg
View attachment IMG_0403.JPG


Sun is bright today , so why not 
Swapped to a Rios russkie . Still prefer Fluco but not bad. Amazed how such a different look with a strap swap.

View attachment IMG_0377.jpg
View attachment IMG_0378.jpg

View attachment IMG_0393.JPG
View attachment IMG_0396.JPG


----------



## mfseverini

I received my Marine 36 recently. It's such a great wearing watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

RussMurray said:


> My Marine 36mm arrived today and I could not be happier. It is terrific and love everything about it, including the strap which fits the marine "aesthetic" dare I say. I'd also like to add my thanks to all participants on this forum and this thread in particular since I was a little unsure of the size. Having a Partitio and seeing comparative shots here made me comfortable with my decision. It works great on my 7.25" wrist. Anyhoo, here a couple of shots which most of you have seen already but what he hell, this is like show and tell anyway, right?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Russ
> 
> View attachment 15057601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15057603
> 
> 
> View attachment 15057607


Wow, the gray strap looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiebSp

Mine arrived yesterday. I love it. Waiting for a navy blue strap to arrive.


----------



## Wolfman53

SiebSp said:


> View attachment 15166165
> 
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday. I love it. Waiting for a navy blue strap to arrive.


Nice watch. 
Can I ask, what Blue strap have you ordered?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## G07

What is the lug to lug measurement on the 36 mm Marines?
Thanks in advance


----------



## woiter

G07 said:


> What is the lug to lug measurement on the 36 mm Marines?
> Thanks in advance


44.60 mm

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## SiebSp

Hirsch Osiris (navy) blue. 18 mm quick release.


----------



## Wolfman53

SiebSp said:


> View attachment 15176253
> Hirsch Osiris (navy) blue. 18 mm quick release.


Thank you. I will check that one out 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SiebSp

Just one more pic, to show more of the colour of the strap and the deployment buckle I have added.


----------



## RussMurray

By now, most who are fortunate enough to have added a 36mm to their collection can agree that the combination of the blued hands with the enamel/porcelain like dial is wonderful!


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment IMG_0609.JPG


----------



## singularityseven

SiebSp said:


> View attachment 15184647
> 
> 
> Just one more pic, to show more of the colour of the strap and the deployment buckle I have added.


The clasp looks excellent. Nice strap too!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hey guys, great thread; I've read through it twice this year. 

I am thinking about pulling the trigger on one. Seems a great fit for my 6.5" wrist.

Quick question, please forgive me if I missed it-anyone know the grade of the 7001 in this? Elabore or top grade?

I couldn't find it on the website, nor an option to upgrade it if it's not top grade already.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alinla

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey guys, great thread; I've read through it twice this year.
> 
> I am thinking about pulling the trigger on one. Seems a great fit for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Quick question, please forgive me if I missed it-anyone know the grade of the 7001 in this? Elabore or top grade?
> 
> I couldn't find it on the website, nor an option to upgrade it if it's not top grade already.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you can't find it online you can contact Stowa. They were very helpful when I've emailed them.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I did; they're on summer break till the last week of August, so I turned here! 

Back in December I replied to @Mike2, who had gotten one, that I was pleased to hear it was a top grade. I can't recall where I read it though and confirmation would be great. Thanks for the suggestion, though! My wife even gave her encouragement to get it, and it's hard to read _Longitude_ without wanting a deck watch.


----------



## arktika1148

and it's hard to read _Longitude_ without wanting a deck watch. 
[/QUOTE]















?


----------



## Mike2

Sir-Guy said:


> I did; they're on summer break till the last week of August, so I turned here!
> 
> Back in December I replied to @Mike2, who had gotten one, that I was pleased to hear it was a top grade. I can't recall where I read it though and confirmation would be great. Thanks for the suggestion, though! My wife even gave her encouragement to get it, and it's hard to read _Longitude_ without wanting a deck watch.


Hey Sir! So the FAQ page on Stowa's site has lots of information including the specs on all the movements they use. The 7001 is Top Grade and that is the only grade they use of that movement. Here is their FAQ page: STOWA GmbH+CO KG | Flieger- & Marineuhren seit 1927










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

arktika1148 said:


> and it's hard to read _Longitude_ without wanting a deck watch.



View attachment 15385582
View attachment 15385583
?
[/QUOTE]
So good!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks, @Mike2. I think I had looked there and must have just missed it. On that note, I received a reply from Sarah at Stowa as well to confirm it a bit more.










I enjoyed the closing: "With best regards from the Black Forest."


----------



## watchguy123456

Looks good!


----------



## Buramu

RussMurray said:


> My Marine 36mm arrived today and I could not be happier. It is terrific and love everything about it, including the strap which fits the marine "aesthetic" dare I say. I'd also like to add my thanks to all participants on this forum and this thread in particular since I was a little unsure of the size. Having a Partitio and seeing comparative shots here made me comfortable with my decision. It works great on my 7.25" wrist. Anyhoo, here a couple of shots which most of you have seen already but what he hell, this is like show and tell anyway, right?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Russ
> 
> View attachment 15057601
> 
> 
> View attachment 15057603
> 
> 
> View attachment 15057607


May ask how you feel about the watch a few months later, sizewise? I also have a 7.2ish wrist and I'm seriously considering this piece.


----------



## RussMurray

Size wise, I remain an advocate for this one. It doesn't feel or look too small in my opinion. It's also a nice change from all the divers I have in my collection too. Now there's another option you might consider as it pertains to an automatic vs manual wind. The small seconds only comes as a manual wind while the automatic are offered with either Arabic or Roman Numerals but with a "traditional" sweep seconds hand only. The only reason I bring this up is that it may just boil down to "wrist presence" in that the case is thicker on the automatics. Some may argue also that without the small seconds, the dial looks a bit larger. I'm not sure about that because it's largely subjective anyway. The long and short of it is you have some great choices and I remain very happy with mine.


----------



## Buramu

Thanks Russ. That’s also a great strap color btw.


----------



## mfseverini

RussMurray said:


> Size wise, I remain an advocate for this one. It doesn't feel or look too small in my opinion. It's also a nice change from all the divers I have in my collection too. Now there's another option you might consider as it pertains to an automatic vs manual wind. The small seconds only comes as a manual wind while the automatic are offered with either Arabic or Roman Numerals but with a "traditional" sweep seconds hand only. The only reason I bring this up is that it may just boil down to "wrist presence" in that the case is thicker on the automatics. Some may argue also that without the small seconds, the dial looks a bit larger. I'm not sure about that because it's largely subjective anyway. The long and short of it is you have some great choices and I remain very happy with mine.
> 
> View attachment 15435320


Great looking watch and I like the strap color combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

mfseverini said:


> Great looking watch and I like the strap color combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again. Interesting thing about the strap. I recalled that at one point, this model was offered with the grey leather strap yet when I was about to place the order, the grey was only offered as an option at an additional cost. When I queried Stowa about this, they agreed to substituting the grey for no additional monies. Good on 'em and good on me


----------



## singularityseven

Stowa was kind enough to loan me a Marine 36 to review, and I spent some time with it under a macro lens yesterday. Let me just say that the finishing on the blued hands has left me speechless. It is difficult to believe that such attention to detail is possible on a $1000 watch.


----------



## jmariorebelo

singularityseven said:


> Stowa was kind enough to loan me a Marine 36 to review, and I spent some time with it under a macro lens yesterday. Let me just say that the finishing on the blued hands has left me speechless. It is difficult to believe that such attention to detail is possible on a $1000 watch.


There's something extremely sexy about capped centre stacks. I particularly like Dornbluth's approach to them, but Stowa's is also excellent.










Can't wait for the full review.


----------

